
Own My IP Launches to Ease the IP Transfer Process - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/10/03/own-my-ip-launches-to-request-and-assign-copyright-for-creative-work/
======
kunvay
Great news to see a UK company tackle the issue of copyright transfer in
Europe. We launched Kunvay earlier this summer in the US as the first startup
to tackle this exact problem. We hope more and more people learn more about
how to safely navigate IP at work and in their everyday lives.

